# New G9972Z setup



## Road_Clam (Mar 11, 2022)

Think i'll start a thread going through the setup process.  So phase I was to get it off my trailer and into my shed and up on my motorcycle lift table for uncrating. I though this was going to be a PIA but with some rigging straps and my hand winch and my ATV ramps the transition from trailer to table went very smooth and quick. Phase II is inspection and correcting the typical China poor assembly. Already spotted several issues that need correction. #1 is the cog belt alignment is way off , easy fix just needed to remove a spacer behind the upper pulley and now all the belts align nicely. #2 is the thread dial indicator is skipping, and that just needed to be loosened and adjusted to better mesh with the lead screw.  Spent today with the spindle break-in. Tomorrow I start to disassemble and clean. Lots of oily grit everywhere.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2022)

Let us know if you hear any grizzly-like growling as you are unpacking it


----------



## wachuko (Mar 12, 2022)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## thomas s (Mar 12, 2022)

Congratulations on the new lathe. It looks great


----------



## Jim F (Mar 12, 2022)

I would have done an oil change and clean up before the break in......


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 12, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I would have done an oil change and clean up before the break in......


No reason to change the oil twice. The original new oil is perfectly suited for initial break-in. Then i'm changing out to my trusted Mobil 1 gear oil and adding debris magnets.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 12, 2022)

A productive day today. Antisieze is my friend and I used it EVERYWHERE.

1) disassembled cross slide and the compound, cleaned and re-set gibs . Nice improvement with smoothness over the crappy factory setup. 
Tons of sharp metal burrs everywhere spent a lot of time deburring edges. 

2) dissembled the 3 jaw chuck as it felt gritty and dry. Added internal grease and this made a big difference in scrolling smoothness. They were pretty clean inside except for some paint on the pinion gear teeth


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 12, 2022)

Progress is looking good!

More pictures are always appreciated!


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 12, 2022)

So I a few issues with the drive system corrected today. Issue #1 was the fact there was SOOO much tension on the v-belts that I didn't even need to use the belt tension idler pulley. I literally had to use a screwdriver as an aide to force the belts over the sheaves.  There's slots in the large pulley  mount bracket and my guess is the mounting slots (or the M8 tapped holes in the head stock) were machined out of location. I removed the bracket and added about .090" to the length of the slots and this worked perfect. Now it's MUCH easier to slip the belts over the sheaves with just some minor force. I also corrected the pulley mis-alignment.


----------



## thomas s (Mar 12, 2022)

Antisieze is my friend and I used it EVERYWHERE. Yes and it gets everywhere also lol.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 12, 2022)

thomas s said:


> Antisieze is my friend and I used it EVERYWHERE. Yes and it gets everywhere also lol.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 12, 2022)

OK, all running and taking some chips. Aside of my weird issue with the power switches she runs very nice.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 12, 2022)

Road_Clam said:


> View attachment 400161


It is so funny because it is sooooo true!!!


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 13, 2022)

So today I did some runout checks. All in all not bad and about par for a chinese lathe. 

.0005"  TIR for radial runout on the chuck fit . 







And .0002"  axial flatness on the face. 






Did a crude quick check of the headstock to tailstock center alignment with a small steel machinists ruler and it looks to be very close. I'll do a final steel bar taper cut test once the lathe is on it's permanent table.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 15, 2022)

Added additional 45 degree positioning slots on my tool post. They come in handy in certain circumstances.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 19, 2022)

Getting close to move in day. It took a lot of time to build my machine(s) table. Tight fit getting both my mill and the lathe to reasonably fit on the table but after a few mock-up configurations, and considering the layout of my floor space. I got everything to work nicely. The next issue was using the lathe's chip tray. The dummies that designed to chip tray did not allow for a flush "surface mount" . The perimeter of the tray has about a 1/2" lipped offset on the bottom. If you are going to use the Grizzly accessory table which is smaller than the chip tray then you are fine. So I ended up adding a 3/4" plywood spacer under the chip tray and we are GTG . The steel framed table is very robust, and the 2x6 and 3/4 plywood deck should do a great job at absorbing vibrations while adding a rock solid table surface. This is going to be a really sweet "man cave" workshop when i'm all finished !











A few last details once I get the lathe permanantly mounted is i'm going to add a hard piped dedicated 20A electrical feed circut on the table.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 20, 2022)

Well, success !  I've been at this final stages since 7:00a this morning and finished about an hour ago. Had a buddy help me slide the skidded base down my basement stairs and that part was actually a slick process. The stripped base / headstock was about 260 lbs. Reasonably easy for 2 guys to move around. I used a small hand winch bolted to my ceiling and was able to winch it up on to my table. Everything fits nicely and a very rigid table.


----------

